
Can the world quench China's bottomless thirst for milk? - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/mar/29/can-the-world-quench-chinas-bottomless-thirst-for-milk
======
baursak
Yet another Western hypocritical "oh no, Chinese want to consume almost as
much as we do, think of the consequences!".

